# 'nother thread for no particular reason...



## bayoubill (Aug 19, 2013)

I've posted her stuff in other threads...

time for a thread just for her...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2S_KIErBWc]THREE DAYS GRACE - I HATE EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 19, 2013)

more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91C_wS09Wsw]METALLICA - ENTER SANDMAN - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 19, 2013)

Is that like drum karaoke?


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Is that like drum karaoke?



are you actually that obtuse...? or are you only pretending to be that obtuse...?


yeah, sure... she's covering the drum parts of popular tunes...

but she's damn good at it...

and she obviously knows what she's doing...


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 20, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Is that like drum karaoke?
> ...



Obtuse?

Remember what happened to Andy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dakxwoVV7yM]Obtuse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



yeah... I remember... but don't forget the warden eventually got his comeuppance... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaiBVqIgMIU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaiBVqIgMIU[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 22, 2013)

more 'a that cute li'l drummer chick...

lookin' 'specially hawt in a satin blue bustier... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liAROlu1WFI]PANTERA - COWBOYS FROM HELL - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 22, 2013)

just now got pos rep from the Professor...

which included this succinct comment that sums it all up perfectly...

"She's a beautiful young lady with a contagious smile and a lot of talent."


----------



## Tuatara (Aug 22, 2013)

Cute girl but crappy taste in music.


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 22, 2013)

Tuatara said:


> Cute girl but crappy taste in music.



myself, I'm not a big fan of most of the stuff she covers...

but I love watching her performances nonetheless...


you gotta keep in mind that she's young and a product of her generation...

she does occasionally cover the classics, though... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJHGDCcET7k"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJHGDCcET7k[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKFJbSzhovk]RUSH - TOM SAWYER - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 22, 2013)

here's our cute li'l drummer gal backing a coupla dynamite violinist chicks...

covering a System Of A Down tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMKmQmkJ9gg]TOXICITY - MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 22, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> here's our cute li'l drummer gal backing a coupla dynamite violinist chicks...
> 
> covering a System Of A Down tune...
> 
> TOXICITY - MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube



That's awesome!

Is she in her own band?


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 22, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > here's our cute li'l drummer gal backing a coupla dynamite violinist chicks...
> ...



I honestly don't know...

I've enjoyed her YouTube videos so much that I haven't bothered to check...

but she certainly has the chops to be in the lineup of any major-league rock band...


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 22, 2013)

want more...?  me too... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu33LokSJH8]METALLICA - SAD BUT TRUE - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 23, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> RUSH - TOM SAWYER - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube





Rush rep.

+1


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 24, 2013)

Ropey said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > RUSH - TOM SAWYER - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube
> ...



how 'bout an encore, then... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgqYkBFSva4]RUSH - YYZ - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 25, 2013)

she's jes' so dang adorable I cain't hardly stand it...! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icb4FaZgO2w]QUEEN - BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 25, 2013)

never thought I'd enjoy listening to this stuff... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ap-uoaCwnyY#t=56]INCUBUS - NICE TO KNOW YOU - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


eta:  truth be told, I still don't like it... it still sucks... but at least I have something pleasant and fun to watch while suffering through it...


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 25, 2013)

she does indeed cover a lot of tunes that suck...

but I love the way she does it... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rslfF-QQU]TOOL - PARABOLA - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 27, 2013)

I could watch this gal play the drums 'til the cows come home... and then some... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSeeD34aJK8]SYSTEM OF A DOWN - TOXICITY - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 29, 2013)

amazing how she always makes it look easy...

and I love that she's always obviously having a good time...

not to mention she's jes' so dang adorable... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKHkKpPCxx4]ALICE IN CHAINS - MAN IN THE BOX - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 2, 2013)

If I was 30 years younger, I'd wanna make babies with this gal... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMEDWUs66g]SLIPKNOT - WAIT AND BLEED - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 4, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> If I was 30 years younger, I'd wanna make babies with this gal...
> 
> SLIPKNOT - WAIT AND BLEED - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube



it's amazing to me how she's able to make me not mind that I'm listening to stuff that really really sucks...


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 7, 2013)

bumpin' the thread for the li'l cutie pie drummer... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2S_KIErBWc]THREE DAYS GRACE - I HATE EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 10, 2013)

'nother bump for the li'l cutie-pie drummer gal... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Ya1AMHwiM]DISTURBED - STUPIFY - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 10, 2013)

'n more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rac5gNcauvw]EVANESCENCE - CALL ME WHEN YOU'RE SOBER - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 10, 2013)

have I posted this one already...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EFhwd1IzuU]RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE - BULLS ON PARADE - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 15, 2013)

our li'l cutie pie covers another sucky tune that blows chunks... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMEDWUs66g]SLIPKNOT - WAIT AND BLEED - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 15, 2013)

a tune that doesn't suck quite as much...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNgcwwOihcs]FOO FIGHTERS - EVERLONG - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snouter (Sep 16, 2013)

Pedo alert!

The thing any intelligent person must notice in the various vis is...WHERE ARE THE MICS?

Ya see, without every instrument, drum and cymbal mic'd.  There is no way to mix the audio.  Plus what is up with her giant mouth.


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 16, 2013)

Snouter said:


> Pedo alert!
> 
> The thing any intelligent person must notice in the various vis is...WHERE ARE THE MICS?
> 
> Ya see, without every instrument, drum and cymbal mic'd.  There is no way to mix the audio.  Plus what is up with her giant mouth.



how 'bout you shut the fuck up and simply enjoy what's being posted... 


eta:  and what the fuck is "Pedo alert!" supposed to mean...?!


----------



## bayoubill (Sep 29, 2013)

'nother bump fer the li'l cutie pie... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2S_KIErBWc]THREE DAYS GRACE - I HATE EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 11, 2013)

'nother 'un...


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 11, 2013)

Is this your baby child? C'mon be honest. 

If so that's pretty damn cool.

If not... well you might be a perv. 

'Cause she's really got no talent. Sorry man.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Is this your baby child? C'mon be honest.
> 
> If so that's pretty damn cool.
> 
> ...



she's not my baby chile, but I do have a li'l one who's into drums...

and no, I'm not wanting to put the moves on this li'l gal...

I jes' simply enjoy the sweet way she does things...

and gotta say... if you truly believe she has no talent, I'm afraid that you unfortunately have your head firmly lodged up your ass...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 20, 2013)

bump...


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2013)

Chicks hot


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 1, 2013)

'nother bump for the li'l cutie-pie drummer...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2S_KIErBWc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2S_KIErBWc[/ame]


----------



## armada (Dec 1, 2013)

she is beautiful i would like to have her number anyone?


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> 'nother bump for the li'l cutie-pie drummer...
> 
> THREE DAYS GRACE - I HATE EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube



bump again...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2013)

this gal rocks...

an' she's so fuckin' adorable I cain't hardly stand it...


----------



## bayoubill (Dec 20, 2013)

more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rac5gNcauvw]EVANESCENCE - CALL ME WHEN YOU'RE SOBER - DRUM COVER BY MEYTAL COHEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 7, 2014)

this is for her... 

once again... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXZ236iBa60]Exile - I Wanna Kiss You All Over (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 8, 2014)

It wasn't the one who just thanked you was it?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 8, 2014)

Whoa geeze is it getting hot in here or what?


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> It wasn't the one who just thanked you was it?



truth be told, days later, I can't remember for sure now...

sucks gettin' old with a geezer brain...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 11, 2014)

after more'n 25 years of bein' apart...

I 'spect I'd prolly fuck it up again... 

even though she remains the absolute love of my life...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxYTILdWRaU]Randy Newman - Guilty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 11, 2014)

Hell, Bill... spilled milk and all that. 

Cheer up. 

Hey- you go get that truck of yours yet?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

Try a tune like longer then by Folgerberg................

Hey it's worth a shot right?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

You hold onto that brass ring. Maybe just maybe it will come back at you. Mine is praying that a man who loved me so desperately could find me again. Passion like that is hard to find.Hard to come by. I hope and pray daily he's out there. Hard to hang onto. But we do.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh and by the way, love the one you're with.


----------



## Tank (Jan 12, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt-zDlGcSpU]Eddie Money - I Wanna Go Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## waltky (Jan 12, 2014)

Granny says get ya a country record an' play it backwards...

... yu'll get yer wife/girlfriend back, yer job back...

... yer foreclosed house back, yer repossessed car back...

(Uncle Ferd pullin' up in his pick-em truck to TinyDancer...

... playin' Dan Fogelberg in his 8-track tape player:

... "Hey, lil' missy...

... give ya a ride some wheres?"


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 12, 2014)

My first wife was a drug addict and I got stuck raising our son on my own until I got remarried a few months ago.  Your life could be worse, trust me.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

waltky said:


> Granny says get ya a country record an' play it backwards...
> 
> ... yu'll get yer wife/girlfriend back, yer job back...
> 
> ...



Bucksnort and you give me a ride up a Tennessee river I'm yours  but you also have to sing rainy night in georgia and I am so good to go. 



I am way too easy. No wonder my husband loves me


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't the one who just thanked you was it?
> ...





Bill this will not help you with dating services


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> My first wife was a drug addict and I got stuck raising our son on my own until I got remarried a few months ago.  Your life could be worse, trust me.



Then you are a good man. And I don't believe for one minute that you are a rarity. Fathers count so big time. 

I would not have succeeded to the level that I did without my daddy. He made me believe in myself. 

There's that song about sitting on your daddy's knee. It's for real. You can be who you want to be. 

True in my life. So you no matter how it rolls and I am thrilled for you that this is going this way.

Dads count. Big time.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

Do you guys know what a role you play in our lives? Ok, all politics aside?  What you mean to us?


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

waltky said:


> Granny says get ya a country record an' play it backwards...
> 
> ... yu'll get yer wife/girlfriend back, yer job back...
> 
> ...




Thought you got your dog back? 
First heart attack.
And your mind!
And your hair!


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

@tinydancer

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHdXQAQHjd8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHdXQAQHjd8[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

waltky said:


> Granny says get ya a country record an' play it backwards...
> 
> ... yu'll get yer wife/girlfriend back, yer job back...
> 
> ...



I shaved my legs for this?

That really was one of my favorite songs. Goes back to a place called Nunnelly.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> @tinydancer
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHdXQAQHjd8



I don't understand your yankees at all. I'd run from north to south to get my dogs and by the way have an absolute blast doing it. 

You're talking a lot of miles here.  But jumbo shrimp at $4.99 a pound (yay no metric) it's worth the drive from Toronto to Ponchatoula!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh and 4 bell peppers for a dollar. I fell to my knees. I had an epiphany.


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Granny says get ya a country record an' play it backwards...
> ...



Did I Shave My Legs For This (1995) - Video Detective


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

Hope we didn't hi-jack Bill's thread!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymOGM3d1cMU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymOGM3d1cMU[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



When she did strawberry wine, I really don't have the words because there are very few songs that smack me upside the head.

But when I heard it for the first time. It took my breath away. It just hits you in your soul. Strawberry wine, seventeen.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Hope we didn't hi-jack Bill's thread!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymOGM3d1cMU



ruh roh

oh we are going to be in trouble

see this is what happens with nyquil mixed with tequila

I'll take the hit  tis ok MeBelle

I'll blame it on the mighty Q


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...



Seeeeeee??? Bill has those goggles on! <3


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

Makes you want to put a dance dress on. Yeah, strawberry wine and you have a soft crinoline on underneath your denim skirt. Strawberry wine.One of the prettiest songs I've ever heard.


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3MGfJ3eMGA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3MGfJ3eMGA[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXt56MB-3vc[/ame]


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope we didn't hi-jack Bill's thread!
> ...



Thanks!

I have no excuse...well, I'm keeping hubby company while he's working.


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 12, 2014)

Maybe this thread can be renamed???



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jan 12, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't the one who just thanked you was it?
> ...



Especially when dedicating a song like that to her.  
You need to do some brain exercises perhaps?


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Up06CryWQpE



Now what else is new but this will be strange to others. Cat people are cat people.  I remember the first time I heard it. I picked up pywewacket my old guy who passed at over21 sigh but I remember holding my cat and dancing to the prettiest song, 

It is such a pretty song. Heartfelt. And so bang on the money.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

I miss him so.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 12, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Maybe this thread can be renamed???
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw



Holy toledo I'll run with you and me are in big trouble and what happened in the music room stays in the music room


----------



## hangover (Jan 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > @tinydancer
> ...



I've always had more dogs than friends...They're more loyal than any woman....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmUvMCPvCdQ]Drive-By Truckers- Bob (Brighter Than Creation's Dark) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover (Jan 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...


Tryin to dig his brain out of his nose, probably doesn't help either....I don't, maybe some women like that look.....


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> You hold onto that brass ring. Maybe just maybe it will come back at you. Mine is praying that a man who loved me so desperately could find me again. Passion like that is hard to find.Hard to come by. I hope and pray daily he's out there. Hard to hang onto. But we do.



here's lookin' at you, kid...

we'll always have Calgary... sorta almost...


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 13, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> after more'n 25 years of bein' apart...
> 
> I 'spect I'd prolly fuck it up again...
> 
> ...



Bet a cyber dollar she'd come back if you'd stop picking our nose and wash your feet!


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Oh and by the way, love the one you're with.



uh huh... so... how's that workin' out for you...?

myself, not so great...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> You hold onto that brass ring. Maybe just maybe it will come back at you. Mine is praying that a man who loved me so desperately could find me again. Passion like that is hard to find.Hard to come by. I hope and pray daily he's out there. Hard to hang onto. But we do.



this 'un's fer you, sweetheart... 

'n, for the record, I'd dearly love to be that man for you...

but my track record is questionable... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6CbrTPsuE0]Cary Grant - The man I love - YouTube[/ame]

eta: plus I'm nowhere near as dashing, charming and handsome as Gary Grant... 

but then again, who is...?


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > after more'n 25 years of bein' apart...
> ...



thanks for that, babe... but my personal hygiene was never the issue...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > @tinydancer
> ...



'specially if you drop by Meddendorf's for the seafood platter...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Oh and 4 bell peppers for a dollar. I fell to my knees. I had an epiphany.



lol... "fell to my knees and had an epiphany"...

I could say sumpin' rude, crude 'n totally unacceptable in response, but I won't...

but dang I'm sorely tempted...


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 13, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



Hmm......I was just looking at your avvy.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Hope we didn't hi-jack Bill's thread!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymOGM3d1cMU



you wanna hijack a thread of mine, you'll hafta try a damn site harder'n that...


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiMl4yX1JiA]Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking back? I try not to. But I am sorry you miss her

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHbSc42HvvQ]Bob Seger - "Looking Back" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Maybe this thread can be renamed???
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw



nah... it's workin' just fine the way it is...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



as if you have room to talk...

with you pushin' the titties in our faces...


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvvX5QM4z3Y]Wicked Game (Uncensored) - Chris Isaak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 13, 2014)

I got my first and only true love to come back to me, but at a hefty price. I am so sorry for how it all went down, but I have vowed to have no regrets. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKSPOUEuqAE]Edith Piaf - No Regrets ( English Version ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 13, 2014)

for those of you who may be wondering what my first wife looks like...

she's nearly a double of this gal, both in looks and the way she moves...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo[/ame]


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 13, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> for those of you who may be wondering what my first wife looks like...
> 
> she's nearly a double of this gal, both in looks and the way she moves...



*Scary* ... I had this queued before I changed my mind and went with the other song ... Remember what you said before?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dprk9GVbA4g&list=PL793475477AFBEF87&index=125]Evanescence ft Linkin Park Wake Me Up Inside. - YouTube[/ame]

.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 13, 2014)

Be careful for what you wish. It nearly cost me my life.


----------



## Drake_Roberts (Jan 13, 2014)

My fiancée didn't even acknowledge my existence till more than a year after we met for the first time. Don't blame her though, I was kind of a dork at that point. Now, however, we will never split up.

BTW, she looks sorta like a more flat-chested version of this:


----------



## Drake_Roberts (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Be careful for what you wish. It nearly cost me my life.



Sounds like the opening to a novel.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 13, 2014)

Drake_Roberts said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful for what you wish. It nearly cost me my life.
> ...



It was the closing of a most conflicted chapter on my life. Achieved by the narrow victory of a single heartbeat. But the battle was hardly won. 

Two of the most simple of happenstance saved me from ruin. A random newspaper byline, and a brief quote from a rather innocuous yet lengthy article in National Geographic. 

Grief-laden days were relieved only by alcohol-induced sleepful nights. My tunnel ferreted nary a light. 

In other words... I was totally fucked, but survived.


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


----------



## BlackSand (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> In other words... I was totally fucked, but survived.



No .. no ... Go on with the novel, it was getting interesting.

.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 13, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > In other words... I was totally fucked, but survived.
> ...



It's a goddamn biography, thank you very much.


----------



## humorusa (Jan 13, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> after more'n 25 years of bein' apart...
> 
> I 'spect I'd prolly fuck it up again...
> 
> even though she remains the absolute love of my life...



Cheer up! and look for another girl


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 13, 2014)

The Walk:

The Walk was a six mile route that feathered around a concourse of graveled country roads, ultimately terminating in a somewhat circular path back to home. I defined it, I took it. I made that path. More about that later. 

In early days, we shared this path. As a lark, we set out exploring the confines of this yet-unknown traverse. Initially it was an easy breeze. To trod upon it became an easy encumbrance. 

Still, this route should prove my most difficult of tasks.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Hike:

That once-breezy walk became a defining moment in my life, once I took "the hike". 

It was the dead of winter. By dead, I mean dead stone cold snow and ice. 

And so, in my deep of hour I set out... into a most furious of blizzards...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

Both hate and remorse filled me. 

Hate- for the 13 years of abusive marriage that hounded at my soul. 

Remorse for the children that I had ungratefully abandoned.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 14, 2014)

The thread is reminding me of this song.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

And there was I, in the snow... in the ice.. seated prostate. The end of me? Most likely. 

I slumped across a trunk. And prayed. Nothing. So I trod on. In snow that became more snow. In dark that became more dark. When I saw headlights, I dove for drift. I didn't want to be found. Did I want to die? I wasn't sure.


----------



## Tank (Jan 14, 2014)

What are you drinking tonight?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

Tank said:


> What are you drinking tonight?



Because I can. Now shut the fuck up already.


----------



## Tank (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > What are you drinking tonight?
> ...


I didn't say why, I said what?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

Redemption: 

Broken as a man, broken financially... with a guilt-filled heart:

I open a newspaper... And I read: The Seven Signs of Emotional Abuse. 

Before me lay the previous 13 years of my life. Vindication? 

Of a sort. 

Retribution?

Possibly.

Conclusion?

Yes!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

Tank said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Ya sorry I got that. Jim Beam.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 14, 2014)

The National Geographic:

Bored, broken, destitute. I pick up a copy of the Nat Geo. Old thing. I don't remember where it came from. Doesn't matter. 

Can't remember the article, the story, the why or what. 

All I remember are these words... "Every day is a journey, and the journey itself is home". 

And that was it. I was home, for what it was worth. The ensuing days of my life... were the ensuing days of my life. Simple as that.


----------



## Drake_Roberts (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Really sounds like a book now.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 14, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and 4 bell peppers for a dollar. I fell to my knees. I had an epiphany.
> ...



You give me 4 bell peppers for a dollar? Your prices down there? Well strip me naked and I will run thru the store. One lady looking at me in Alexandria hugging steaks just didn't know what to do. 

I was just warming them up babyYou are so blessed down there.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 15, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



b'lieve me, if I get you nekked down here, it won't be to warm up the stuff in the grocery store...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2014)

whenever the fuck this is...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8]George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2014)

I hear ya bro.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 16, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I hear ya bro.



tell the bitch to eat shit and die... 'n then hit the road...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya bro.
> ...



She knows where the door is, and I remind her of it on occasion.

But at 59, and once-divorced, I'll buck up... and drink alone.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2014)

Sure, my heart is boundless. But don't push my limits too far...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_saheuIIjQ]Cold Fire - Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll be around. If you don't push me down.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



myself... soon to be 62... earnestly looking forward to my second divorce... (can't hardly wait to get away from the bitch once and for all)...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]one bourbon one scotch one beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 17, 2014)

I tend to take the softer side of life. 

Sorrow turned to triumph. Sink... or swim. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgYDM12Zm_Q]Yes - Hour of Need - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been sleepin' on sofas 'n floors 'n the front seat of my car for so long, I can't get comfortable on a regular bed...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 17, 2014)

so I'm bumping this thread...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/308732-incredibly-cute-li-l-gal-who-s-dynamite-on-the-drums.html


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 17, 2014)

this li'l gal is always such an absolute joy to behold...

I forgot what I was gonna say next...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 17, 2014)

startin' with this 'un...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9niJBgTAO3s]John Lennon /// Bring It on Home to Me / Send Me Some Lovin'' /// Rock 'N Roll /// Remastered 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 17, 2014)

both me 'n Mr. H have unfortunately, without prior knowledge, hooked up with mean *****...

'n we've been paying for it ever since...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ1XYvOU5dg]Stay the Fuck Away From Me - YouTube[/ame]

btw... I'm calling my attorney next week to formally file papers against my PITA get-the-fuck-away-from-me wife...

'course, she'll stay in my face for the rest of my life no matter what, until unless she or I kill each other... 

and, truthfully, I think I would welcome death as opposed to spending the rest of my life subjected to her nagging bullshit...


----------



## Borillar (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISmgOrhELXs]one bourbon one scotch one beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX6oaN6Ul00]emmylou harris - the last cheater's waltz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSfONJYIyGM]Jimmy Buffett Boat Drinks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## norwegen (Jan 17, 2014)

You're all singing the tune of many a folk here, no doubt.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 17, 2014)

Man I musta been really snockered last night LOL. I was referring to my ex. This one's a pain in the ass but she's a keeper. 
Damn I better re-read my posts. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LODkVkpaVQA]Tubthumping (I Get Knocked Down) Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 17, 2014)

BTW, hang in there Mr. Bill.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 17, 2014)

HERE'S TO [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION] AND [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]

[YOUTUBE]D5KqEQvgYyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuOCUftipe8]Angry Johnny & The Killbillies - Waltzing On Air - YouTube[/ame]

my contribution to both of you guys....


----------



## Zander (Jan 17, 2014)

I like to get some "serious drinking" started with this gem....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3z9PJvX5cE]J GEILS BAND - BLOW YOUR FACE OUT (ain't nothin' but a).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpzqQst-Sg8]George Thorogood And The Destroyers - I Drink Alone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/PJMoPDUP_24]Kenny Rogers - Ruby (don't take your love to town) + LYRICS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> emmylou harris - the last cheater's waltz - YouTube


Emmylou...after all these years, still the prettiest girl in all of music.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W77Kwh6f0TE]Eric Burdon and War - Spill the Wine (1970 ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JWBooth (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u6XuBPENjQ]Joe Louis Walker - Too Drunk To Drive Drunk (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AQlgfvH_6s]George Jones - White Lightning (1959) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3OquI-nzrs]Bob Marley - Red red wine - YouTube[/ame]



JWBooth said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WYscVe0mcY


----------



## 007 (Jan 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-jOEAufDQ4]Beer! by PSYCHOSTICK [OFFICIAL VIDEO] "Beer is good and stuff" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

a sweet one from Otis...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ddLvbCQbU4]Otis Redding live - Try a little tenderness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

Martha & The Vandellas...

with a pretty cool video shot at a Ford plant nearly 50 years ago...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17yfqxoSTFM]Martha Reeves & The Vandellas - Nowhere To Run (1965) HD 0815007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

Temptations...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDqJaBAPN6A]The Temptations - Ain't Too Proud to Beg (LIVE!) 1966 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

Aretha...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGAiW5dOnKo]Aretha Franklin - Chain Of Fools (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

Marvin...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPnZZTVp_2A]Marvin Gaye - I Heard It Through The Grapevine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 20, 2014)

Ray Charles, Atlantic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IumnmhnPJKQ]Ray Charles - Georgia On My Mind (Live At Montreux 1997) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

you and I were once the best of friends...

'n then we got married... which, at the time, seemed like a good idea...

but, soon after the beginning of our 18 years of marriage, I came to the conclusion that you and I were not a good match...

and now you've finally gotten to the point where you can recognize and accept this fact...

and an amicable divorce is in the works...

but always know I want the best for you...

and I'm gonna provide for you as best I can...

even though I simply cannot live with you anymore...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmdaa1QX6TU]Dave Mason - We Just Disagree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6j2YBD--1U]George Jones - The King is Gone (So Are you) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Geaux4it (Jan 20, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> you and I were once the best of friends...
> 
> 'n then we got married... which, at the time, seemed like a good idea...
> 
> ...



bummer...

-Geaux


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > you and I were once the best of friends...
> ...



nah... things are actually getting better...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

who finally, after all these years, has come to realize that we were never a good match...

and that no amount of chewin' up the scenery, breakin' the dishes, 'n beatin' me over the head'll ever change that...


'n btw, she's been real sweet to me ever since she agreed to an amicable divorce...

here's to you, Deedy... 

you'll always have a special place in my heart... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJpQZOpI1hs]Frank Sinatra - I Wish you Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 20, 2014)

_*Well, you're in luck!  Because I'm very good at break-ups and 
have I got the perfect song for you.*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV1dyV9d_1k]Sam Kinison - Love song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> _*Well, you're in luck!  Because I'm very good at break-ups and
> have I got the perfect song for you.*_
> 
> 
> Sam Kinison - Love song - YouTube



ummm... yeah... there were indeed times in the past when I felt sorta like that... 


but this is where I'm at now...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgI3BOA8ky8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgI3BOA8ky8[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

Rita's terrific white-girl version of a 60's R&B classic... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvvnukCQukM]RITA COOLIDGE THE WAY YOU DO THE THINGS YOU DO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, now you're talkin' my language!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=606T2LQN--I]This Old Heart Of Mine - The Isley Brothers - HQ - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXGOwfsi4TM]Marvin Gaye - Stubborn Kind Of Fellow - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdDnqSFYXFs]Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - You Really Got A Hold On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

after 18 years of being married to the wrong person...

w00t...! YEAH...!

'bout fuckin' time I got to this point...!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4L8L43GieE]The Who - I'm Free - Tommy (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 20, 2014)

after more'n 26 years of not having you with me...

if you, whom last I heard was on your fourth marriage, happened to be available...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYsKDaQIX54]Player - baby come back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x4AZHDT-4A]"You'll Loose A Good Thing"- Barbara Lynn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwuO2dfqrF4]It's A Man's Man's Man's World - James Brown (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEWuAcMWDLY]Aretha Franklin - (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman [1967] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Jan 21, 2014)

Phil Specter, as much of a piece of shit he is, put out some damn good music with his "Wall Of Sound" thing back in the day.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjnfsk7yZ2E]He's sure the boy I Love - The Crystals - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtrsyA0lwHU]The Ronettes - Be my baby (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75K8nlvPjXs]No Greater Love - Leon Huff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's a couple more for you...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jAaouaUVW4]George Thorogood - You Talk Too Much - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPhCZwwIY-Y]George Thorogood - If you don't start drinkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Jan 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb5e6Qr_wj8]This Ol' Cowboy by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Where We All Belong) - YouTube[/ame]
This Ol' Cowboy by The Marshall Tucker Band (from Where We All Belong)


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Papawx3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Whatever floats your boat...Enjoy it while you can...


----------



## MeBelle (Jan 22, 2014)

Saw these guys in concert many years ago.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o[/ame]


----------



## mal (Jan 22, 2014)

Divorce makes me Sad. 



peace...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

'k... not a 60's tune... but I wanna hear it anyhow... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zIUJFYqVgg]Keep On Truckin' - Eddie Kendricks (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

'nother coupla not-quite-60's tunes I wanna hear again...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx_IHDk6yOY]Rose Royce- I Wanna Get Next To You (1976) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1OQCBD20n8]Rose Royce - Put Your Money Where Your Mouth Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 22, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> 'k... not a 60's tune... but I wanna hear it anyhow...
> 
> Keep On Truckin' - Eddie Kendricks (1973) - YouTube




Well, in that spirit...


A little Philly soul from 1972...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

hjmick said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > 'k... not a 60's tune... but I wanna hear it anyhow...
> ...



yeah, baby, yeah... 

'n how 'bout a li'l Al Green from back then...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM]Al Green-Lets Stay Together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

hjmick said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBn5aIfZElE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_66mIm0Xqg
> 
> ...



great stuff, h...

this here's my favorite SC tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbO2_077ixs]A Change Is Gonna Come, Sam Cooke, 1963 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

more great stuff from back then...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scj4jJA8A0s]Ray Charles - In the Heat of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 22, 2014)

SC could knock out a tune, that's for sure...


I always liked Jackie Wilson as well...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

'n then KC & the Sunshine Band took it 'n fuckin' knocked it outta the park... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83I9El6C47A]K.C & THE SUNSHINE BAND - That's the way I like it (1975) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 22, 2014)

A little known talent, at least in the circles in which I run...

One of my favorite songs...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

'n then another crazy white boy made it happen in the 80's...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g42Xg-mAkGg]Talking Heads - Burning down the house LIVE "Stop making sense" 1984 HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

hjmick said:


> A little known talent, at least in the circles in which I run...
> 
> One of my favorite songs...
> 
> ...



my favorite Billy Stewart tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac0YtuBPZSQ]STRANGE FEELING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm just happy someone else has heard of the man...


Etta...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

I 'spect there's all kinds of stuff that you and I can mutually appreciate, h...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8zPwWvwv5U]CHARLES BROWN - PLEASE COME HOME FOR CHRISTMAS - KING 5405 - 1960 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Jan 22, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> I 'spect there's all kinds of stuff that you and I can mutually appreciate, h...
> 
> CHARLES BROWN - PLEASE COME HOME FOR CHRISTMAS - KING 5405 - 1960 - YouTube




I believe you are correct, Bill...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

hjmick said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > I 'spect there's all kinds of stuff that you and I can mutually appreciate, h...
> ...



If you've never seen the movie "The Commitments", look it up...

you're in for a truly sweet treat... :_)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytMjoVqArwo]The Commitments, I never loved a man.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Jan 22, 2014)

Never cared much for Aretha's hits but she did torch songs better than just about anybody.

This was the flip side of "Chain Of Fools".

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRWSOSeuO4w]Aretha Franklin - Prove It - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Never cared much for Aretha's hits but she did torch songs better than just about anybody.
> 
> This was the flip side of "Chain Of Fools".
> 
> Aretha Franklin - Prove It - YouTube



yeah... gotta say, I was never much an Aretha fan...

funny 'bout some white folks can do the blues better'n black folks...

like, say, Janis...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELpi0PIw0ww]Big Brother and the Holding Company - Ball and Chain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 22, 2014)

ain't this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBqbuGgt0Us]Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

fond memories of me 'n her, 'round about 30 years ago, scankin' in the sand to reggae tunes...

like this one...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFRbZJXjWIA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFRbZJXjWIA[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe you shoulda thought of some kind of a theme for it Bill...

Not too late -- musical plagiarism?


----------



## The Professor (Jan 23, 2014)

It's all about the music, music, music.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYwP6PNYRA]Teresa Brewer - Music Music Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Maybe you shoulda thought of some kind of a theme for it Bill...
> 
> Not too late -- musical plagiarism?



fuck it...  I ain't got the time for playing cute games...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

The Professor said:


> It's all about the music, music, music.
> 
> Teresa Brewer - Music Music Music - YouTube



I remember wantin' to fuck Teresa Brewer's brains out... well before I knew what "fucking Teresa Brewer's brains out" actually meant...


----------



## S.J. (Jan 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQq7dhtbDxY]Junior Walker and The All Stars - Road Runner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

one of the first 45's I ever bought... nearly 50 years ago...

as I call, it cost me 99 cents at the local Woolworth's... which is, what...? about $6 in today's money...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unm81cy1CJ4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unm81cy1CJ4[/ame]

I still have it, btw...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you shoulda thought of some kind of a theme for it Bill...
> ...



Neither did Led Zep...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you shoulda thought of some kind of a theme for it Bill...
> ...



Neither did Led Zep...


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you shoulda thought of some kind of a theme for it Bill...
> ...



Neither did Led Zep... 

Something's off with the software.  This post appears three times, and I can't delete it.  Tried three more times to wipe it.  Doesn't work.  Edit: tried again, still doesn't work.
 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



eh what...?


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




eh what...?


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



eh what...?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 23, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...




Excellent movie.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2014)

You too?

I dunno, I hit Submit once, the post shows up three times, and then it won't let me delete any of 'em.  Sump'm's not right.

Maybe _that's_ what this thread is about.  The case of the missing deletability...

Hey -- maybe my posts are plagiarizing themselves


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

S.J. said:


> Never cared much for Aretha's hits but she did torch songs better than just about anybody.
> 
> This was the flip side of "Chain Of Fools".
> 
> Aretha Franklin - Prove It - YouTube



you want torch...?

here's a coupla gender-bending white folks who do it right...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iob-_shdLQ0]CRY ~ Johnnie Ray & The Four Lads 1951 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHZXJJN4_Mg]k.d. lang & The Reclines - Pullin' Back The Reins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

dang... I just now realized I've derailed my own thread...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

bump fer this... 'cause the sweet li'l drummer gal makes me forget about all the crap swarming 'round me...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I tend to take the softer side of life.
> 
> Sorrow turned to triumph. Sink... or swim.
> 
> Yes - Hour of Need - YouTube



gotta admit...

there where many times during the eight years 'tween the end of my first marriage and the beginning of my second that I sung this tune to myself...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o9gf_soFBM]All By MySelf by Eric Carmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Jan 23, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> dang... I just now realized I've derailed my own thread...


Yeah, I was wonderin' what happened to the 60's.


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

S.J. said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > dang... I just now realized I've derailed my own thread...
> ...



lol... ahhhh fuck it...

borrowing from a cute li'l 60's white chick... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Uo1nNt6LU]Leslie Gore - It's My Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 23, 2014)

hjmick said:


> I'm just happy someone else has heard of the man...



a coupla decades later, I found this guy reminding me of Billy H's style...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7B9i0IKIcA]Shabba Ranks - Mr. Loverman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J. (Jan 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lIG4SAG6Ds]Brown Eyed Woman - Bill Medley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 26, 2014)

by the greatly under-appreciated Wang Chung...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tItxr8cY8Gc]To Live and Die in L.A.-Soundtrack-Wang Chung - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 27, 2014)

chopped into little pieces...

the best I could find...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-qk52E7zj8]Freeze, Mommy - Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (9/12) Movie CLIP (2004) HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_cEoK1mXms]Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (10/12) Movie CLIP - Superman and Clark Kent (2004) HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKXg2eMaNXU]Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (11/12) Movie CLIP - I Overreacted (2004) HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrigaQbUvZQ]The five point palm exploding heart technique - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 27, 2014)

one of my all-time favorite movie trailers...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX8ezuavTG8]Kill Bill: Vol.1 Trailer HQ (2003) - YouTube[/ame]
for the same movie mentioned in the previous post...


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 27, 2014)

can only hope the door don't hit me in the ass on my final way outta her life... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N17KILNSS0]Don't Think Twice, It's Alright Live - Bob Dylan 1962.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 28, 2014)

'cept mebbe I'm done with hearing about Pete Seeger...

'n I'm in the mood to dance... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV-QGQVZv0k]INXS - New Sensation (original video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jan 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiDOMuhpqUo]Deja Vu - Crosby, Stills & Nash - YouTube[/ame]


----------

